# TPA VBIC + TPA Strawberry



## Johan Heyns (1/6/16)

Hey all

I was wondering who has stock on these flavor concentrates? I want to try this simple recipe by fizzmustard as my first DIY attempt.

Here is the recipe:

Strawberry (TPA) @ 6%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) @ 8%

Any other advice related to DIY would be greatly appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/6/16)

Valley Vapour has the Strawberry. Sold out on the VBIC, but I understand that the CAP VBIC is as good and can be used in place of the TFA (TPA) one. I have used the CAP one in my Mustard Milk, which is curing at the moment. From all reports on here it is a great juice and was a winner in an annual comp on an international forum. 
For other advice on DIY, visit our DIY forum.


----------



## Johan Heyns (1/6/16)

Andre said:


> Valley Vapour has the Strawberry. Sold out on the VBIC, but I understand that the CAP VBIC is as good and can be used in place of the TFA (TPA) one. I have used the CAP one in my Mustard Milk, which is curing at the moment. From all reports on here it is a great juice and was a winner in an annual comp on an international forum.
> For other advice on DIY, visit our DIY forum.



Thanks @Andre will check it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael dos santos (1/6/16)

Yo dude @Richio from https://blckvapour.co.za/ has last I check. Great prices and excellent service!!


----------



## Andre (1/6/16)

michael dos santos said:


> Yo dude @Richio from https://blckvapour.co.za/ has last I check. Great prices and excellent service!!


Yes, they have and considerably less expensive. Thanks.


----------

